# Side-Firing/Front Port SUBWOOFER PLACEMENT...???



## nemss1 (Mar 26, 2010)

my sub has a front port and if the sub (portside) is facing u, the woofer would be on the right-hand side.

i know that corner placement would sound best, but which way should i have the woofer and port facing for the best sound?

woofer firing towards the wall (corner) and port firing towards the center towards where the plasma is hanging on the wall (LEFT CORNER)

or both woofer and port facing the corner (sub facing backwards)? (LEFT CORNER)


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Actually, all setting a sub in a corner does is give you more output. It usually hurts frequency response since you're maximally exciting all of the room modes.

In any case, you don't want the driver facing a wall closely as you'll get cancellations. The port needs about 6" or so to breathe properly without restrictions.

Bryan


----------



## nemss1 (Mar 26, 2010)

should i place the port or woofer facing the wall?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

As I said previously, you don't want the driver (woofer) facing the wall.

Bryan


----------



## nemss1 (Mar 26, 2010)

Sorry I'm new to all this. And a lil confused. What about the port? Should it be facing a wall?

Or neither facing the wall with the port facing front towards the seating arrangement?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

No problem. 

Face the driver toward the seating and let the port fall wherever it does. Just give it a few inches from a wall if it's facing a wall.

Bryan


----------



## nemss1 (Mar 26, 2010)

ok thank you. ill post up a diagram of my layout


----------



## nemss1 (Mar 26, 2010)

which layout would you say would have the best bass response?


----------



## nemss1 (Mar 26, 2010)

anyone? the sub in my layouts are in the upper left corner


----------



## dyohn (Apr 17, 2008)

The first diagram is preferable to the second, but neither is likely to be optimal. Turn the enclosure so the woofer is facing the couch, and get it out of the corner if you can. Try your first diagram but slide the subwoofer toward the couch at least a foot from the corner.


----------



## nemss1 (Mar 26, 2010)

dyohn said:


> The first diagram is preferable to the second, but neither is likely to be optimal. Turn the enclosure so the woofer is facing the couch, and get it out of the corner if you can. Try your first diagram but slide the subwoofer toward the couch at least a foot from the corner.


so in other words, position the sub diagonally to face the couch?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Or, if possible, woofer on the right side of the room so the woofer is forward facing and the port is not directly into the wall.

Bryan


----------

